# A Project Worth helping



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

This comes from a thread on TTMB about the recent Point Fishing Tournament:


TxLadyAngler said:


> deke -
> . . .
> 
> The vets were able to be bused over from San Antonio thanks to efforts of a lady name Janis and a fund she has created called "Operation Comfort."
> ...


 Here is the address for the website. Just click the link.

_*Operation Comfort*_​
:rybka:


----------

